# Maine Boyz in Pumpkin 2009



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I carved a Halloween pumpkin of the boys today since it was a cold rainy day. Can you tell which dog is which?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

The Oak has got to be the second pic, it looks great how you do that


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW!! You are very talented. I can barely carve a pumpkin!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, you got me there, but they are both super COOL!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oakley is the top one and Caue is the bottom one. You are very talented!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That's awesome! I'd say Caue is the top one and Oakly is the bottom one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

fostermom said:


> Oakley is the top one and Caue is the bottom one. You are very talented!


You did a better job than Dave did. :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are great. I was going to say Oakly top and Caue second picture. I cant even carve a pumpkin without it looking terrible.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Oh WOW !*


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

How did you do that? Oakley top Caue on bottom


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Those are incredible!! Wow


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

lgnutah said:


> How did you do that? Oakley top Caue on bottom


I printed out a good head shot of them and taped it to a pumpkin then with an exacto knife a cut around the outline, the ears, and nose. Then with chisels, and knives I carved away. You just carve the lighter areas deeper than the lighter areas. The black nose, eyes and lips I left the rind on the pumpkin. It helps to have the light inside while you are carving.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Neat! You weren't kidding when you said wood work was a hobby! Looks like pro work to me!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You did a better job than Dave did. :


That's because I have to tell the difference between my boys and people tell me all the time that they look exactly alike. LOL

You really have a talent for carving pumpkins! I am going to draw on mine with permanent marker and it will be just an average pumpkin face.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!!! Did you print out something for that first?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Um nevermind! I finished reading! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, those turned out great !!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

AMAZING!!!!! You should enter them into some contest.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...those are awesome!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You have been carving the best pumpkins for years!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are amazing!!!!!

I wish I lived closer so you could do my pumpkin. I bought three pumpkins to give to 3 little girls in my neighbourhood on the condition that one of the pumpkins came back to live with me. Needless to say my pumpkin does not look nearly that cool!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great job! It looks really good!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

You did such a GREAT job!!!  I was going to do a Golden one and a Doxie one, but haven't seemed to get to it! :no: I just Love both of them!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oakly n Caue...couldn't miss, but I have had first paw encounters! Great Job Rob!! A Friend did one for Tailer's Birfhday, kinda looks like him too. I think it's kinda cool, she got it off the internet & it took her 3 hours! I don't have the patience! I'd rather be tossing the tennis ball!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Oakly n Caue...couldn't miss, but I have had first paw encounters! Great Job Rob!! A Friend did one for Tailer's Birfhday, kinda looks like him too. I think it's kinda cool, she got it off the internet & it took her 3 hours! I don't have the patience! I'd rather be tossing the tennis ball!


Tailer makes a fine looking pumpkin head too. :


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! That is amazing! I can barely even carve a smiley face in a pumpkin. DH always laughs at my many failed attempts!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great job Rob!!!
Your boys make great pumpkin heads!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are amazing! I cheated and looked at the answer, though....
but the pumpkins are simply incredible.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That is so neat! I'll have to show my niece Kaylee, she will love it!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome! It's very obvious who is who! Wonderful job!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

very cool! good job.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

AWESOME....... Wish I could do that


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job Rob, I would of guessed Caue first and then Oaks


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Too cool Rob!!! Come here and do one of Vito.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You did a better job than Dave did. :


ooops..............sorry Rob !! but I chose that one for Oakly as you made that one look lighter in colour. But they do look so good


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW, Rob! AWESOME!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The pumpkins look GREAT!!! You are very talented!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are awesome!!!!!great job!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

These are awesome!! Great job, Rob! Can I mail you my pumpkin and a picture of Molson?  You are quite the talented pumpkin carver, I would love to see some of your actual woodwork projects!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are incredible carvings!! Well done!

~Jackie


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, great pumpkins!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome job! Those look great!


----------

